
The Thinking Machine: Jeff Hawkins's new startup, Numenta - paul
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.03/hawkins.html?pg=1
======
bootload
'... top-level node compares the shapes against a library of objects and
selects the best match ...'

Sounds a bit like cyc (http://www.cyc.com/cyc/technology/whatiscyc) with this
statement. What objects are stored? Who decides what goes in the library?
Wonder if they intend to use 'human' seeding of data to improve the system?

------
pixcavator
We don't know how much is wired in the brain when a person is born and how
much he learns and how. Generally, I don't think imitating nature ever works.
You can experiment this way forever.

------
ced
This sounds like a marketing hit. Do revolutions need marketing?

